# Great Vet Visit



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Duke will be 13 years old on Thanksgiving Day, visited the vet today. I was worried he had lost more weight since his last visit, he only lost a 1/2 pound in 2 months! At his heaviest he was 107, he is now 82. Vet said he looked great for his age. He gets around so much better. So, a very good pre-birthday check-up! :--big_grin:

My daughter got married a month ago and we made the table cards with all the dogs pictures in top hats and bow ties. Below is Duke's Table card. Was a great way to include the dogs in the wedding. :heartbeat:heartbeat Was a big hit with all the guests!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wonderful and very cute way to include the dogs in on the wedding festivities!
Glad to hear that his check up went so well!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Duke had a good checkup. Hope he gets lots of treats on his birthday. Give him a big hug from us.

The table cards were a great idea! They look great.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

yay for great vet check....cute cards too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! Those cards are great! Great news about the vet visit, too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Duke got a great vet visit. Love the top hat picture and I can imagine how it was a great hit at the wedding.


----------

